

App Engine pricing changes revisited. - StavrosK
http://www.korokithakis.net/posts/app-engine-pricing-changes-revisited/

======
ww520
What I have found is that App Engine app eats up lots of CPU billing time
waiting for network and disk IO. My app does fair amount of Youtube data
crawling, but itself is not CPU intensive. Somehow the billing time is
depriving very fast. I suspect the network IO waiting time is computed under
the CPU time. Hopefully the new multi-thread & per-instance support would be
fairer for IO-bound apps.

~~~
StavrosK
The new instances won't count CPU at all for API calls, you'll just have an
API call allotment per day to use.

